

Intel XDK: An HTML5 development IDE - chippy
http://software.intel.com/en-us/html5/articles/xdkdocs-overview-html5

======
mpweiher
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6965372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6965372)

